# Appetizers for summer party



## doe1260 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all - 
We're hosting an after work party.  Menu (as it stands today) is:
 - ribs
 - Burgers
 - Sausages (sweet and hot)
 - Baked Beans
 - Cole slaw
 - buffalo Chicken dip
 - Layered Taco dip
 - Veggie platter
 - Cheese platter

Deserts will be whatever guests bring....

I'd like a unique appetizer that's easy and good...  I always make the taco dip and buffalo chicken (folks expect it), but I'd like something new.

Any good ideas?
thanks so much!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a great recipe originally posted by jkath.  It is one of my favorites.

*Jack Daniels Kielbasa
*
1 kielbasa (the real stuff, no turkey, no light....)

Boil in water 20 minutes to get the fat out. Dry on paper towels & cool. Cut into large-ish bite sized pieces.

In a pan, stir 3/4 cup ketchup, 3/4 cup light brown sugar & 1/2 cup Jack Daniels. Cook on low to med-low. When it's bubbly, add kielbasa. Cook, stirring about every minute or two for at least 45 minutes. (You don't want to scorch it) so it cooks down to a nice saucy consistency.

These are great appetizers. However, they are just as good if you make it the day before, keep in the fridge & then heat & serve.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

Slices of cantaloupe and watermelon would be refreshing, hence - fruit platter.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

an extention of barbL's suggestion:

slices of various melons: cantaloupe, honeydew, juan canary, crenshaw, etc.... wrapped in prosciutto or spanish ham or even black forest ham
serve with wedges of lime


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

asparagus marinated in olive oil, lemon zest and mint 
grilled then chilled 
and finally wrap two or three with smoked salmon


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

cut figs in half and stuff with either sweetened ricotta or gorgonzola (per your preference)and top with a toasted hazelnut


----------



## *amy* (Jun 22, 2007)

doe1260 said:
			
		

> Menu (as it stands today) is:
> - ribs
> - Burgers
> - Sausages (sweet and hot)
> ...


 
Hi doe. Looking at your menu so far, I might include a big green salad (as a starter), potato salad or cold macaroni salad & keep the appys simple for this menu -- also, because, you already have two dips. Just my opinion.

*Big Green Salad*
(include any ingredients you like)
i.e. mixed greens, mandarin oranges, black olives, slices of red onion rings etc.​ 
*Spinach Strawberry Salad*​ 
*Deviled eggs*​ 
A different take on deviled eggs - Prepare hard-boiled eggs, cut in halves, scoop out the inside (yellow/yoke), and save for another use. Fill egg halves with guacamole​ 
*Stuffed mushrooms*​ 
*Hot (chicken) wings*​ 
*Loaded Baked Potato Skins*
(cooked crumbled bacon, melted cheddar cheese, sour cream & chives)

*Fried Mozzarella Sticks*
 w Marinara Dipping Sauce​ 
*Shrimp or crab cocktail*​ 
*Coconut Shrimp*​ 
*Bruschetta*​ 
*Watermelon Feta Salad*​ 
Chunks of watermelon, crumbled feta cheese, chopped fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley, sliced black olives, sliced red onion rings, with evoo drizzled over the top. Add fresh mint if you like.​ 
*Pear halves stuffed w cream cheese and chopped walnuts*​ 
*Cherry tomatoes stuffed with herbed cream cheese*​ 
*Fruit kebobs*
(Honeydew, cantaloupe, strawberries, red and green grapes, sliced kiwis)​


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2007)

hard to go wrong with grilled quesadillias ...


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 23, 2007)

All great ideas!  Since my schedule this week is starting to look "nasty", I think we'll add the "big green salad" suggestion, and likely some fruit.  

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2007)

Another dip you could try...

A can of black beans, drained and rinsed
A can of corn, or you can scrape it off the cob
A can of diced tomatoes, drained
A bunch of chooped cilantro
Some salt (though I omit it) and some pepper

That's it. Easy and yummy. I eat it with some
tortilla chips.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 23, 2007)

doe1260 said:
			
		

> Hi all -
> We're hosting an after work party. Menu (as it stands today) is:
> - ribs
> - Burgers
> ...


How about hot dogs?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 23, 2007)

amy123 said:
			
		

> *Fried Mozzarella Sticks*
> w Marinara Dipping Sauce​


I have two recipes, one for battered and fried mozzarella sticks, and one for battered and fried onion rings. Want to see them?


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 23, 2007)

If you are looking for a hit of the party appetizer, you should try making BLT Dip.  It is AWESOME!  Everyone at the party will end up asking you for the recipe!

Interested?


----------



## *amy* (Jun 23, 2007)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I have two recipes, one for battered and fried mozzarella sticks, and one for battered and fried onion rings. Want to see them?


 
Sure would, Marcus. You can never have too many mozzarella sticks.  

(My recipe is similar to Giada's - except for the Parmesan cheese.)
Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Another dip you could try...
> 
> A can of black beans, drained and rinsed
> A can of corn, or you can scrape it off the cob
> ...



Middie - can I add a big fat squirt of fresh lime to this?    Oh boy, I know what I'm making tomorrow for a munchie!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 23, 2007)

ClevelandRob said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a hit of the party appetizer, you should try making BLT Dip. It is AWESOME! Everyone at the party will end up asking you for the recipe!
> 
> Interested?


 
Would you please give us your BLT recipe. Thanks.


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 24, 2007)

BLT RECIPE

What you need:

1 lb. of REGULAR sliced bacon (coarsely chopped)
2 medium vine ripe tomatoes (diced)
1 cup of sour cream
1 cup of mayonaise
1 leak (optional)
1-2 loafs of baggette style or french bread

Fry the whole pound of bacon (cut the strips in thirds) to desired crispness.
Drain fat and coarsely chop the bacon up
Combine all ingredients and chill for at least 2 hours before serving.


When serving, cut up the bread in slices and spread the dip on the bread.

AWESOME RECIPE!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Middie - can I add a big fat squirt of fresh lime to this?  Oh boy, I know what I'm making tomorrow for a munchie!


 
Oh I don't see why you couldn't Elfie. I never have but I bet it would be great !

Btw, BLT is awesome !!!!!!! I don't add leeks to mine though.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 24, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Oh I don't see why you couldn't Elfie. I never have but I bet it would be great !
> 
> Btw, BLT is awesome !!!!!!! I don't add leeks to mine though.


then there is no L in your BLT 
lol try it with the leek it's great
my recipe is very similiar only i add a ton of fresh black pepper to mine


----------



## velochic (Jun 26, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> an extention of barbL's suggestion:
> 
> slices of various melons: cantaloupe, honeydew, juan canary, crenshaw, etc.... wrapped in prosciutto or spanish ham or even black forest ham
> serve with wedges of lime


And an extention of this... skip the acid and top with crumbled roquefort or other delicious blue cheese.  Blue cheese and canteloupe... yummmmmmm!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 26, 2007)

velochic said:
			
		

> And an extention of this... skip the acid and top with crumbled roquefort or other delicious blue cheese. Blue cheese and canteloupe... yummmmmmm!


hmmmmmmmmm
triple cream saga blue!


----------



## Cupcake Queen (Jun 26, 2007)

That BLT dip sounds great! I just printed it out so I can try it at my next get together.


----------



## rickell (Jun 26, 2007)

grilled stuffed bacon wrapped jalapenos

a bit of work but they are very good.

slice the jalapeno length wise in halves make sure to not cut off the
stem.

stuff them with a mixture of cream cheese and grated chedder
i sometimes add a bit of crab too.  assemble the pepper back together
take one half slice of bacon and wrap around the pepper starting at
the stem.  i poke the stem through the bacon slice so when it shrinks
when you grill them the bacon will not fall off the pepper.  you could
secure with toothpicks but if you wrap them good i don't think you will
need to.    store them in the fridge until you are ready to grill they are
really good.  i normally use thin bacon so the pepper will get a bit
chard.  you could also use a milder pepper just make sure the peppers
you pick are pretty straight.  the first time i tried this i bought some
peppers that were sorta curled and it was very hard to get the pepper
to cook evenly.

you could also make grilled baby b-b-que chicken pizza's


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 28, 2007)

You (and your guests) will absolutely LOVE it!  

If you have any questions, let me know!

ENJOY!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2007)

doe, if you've decided to go with salad and fruit platters, but you want to make them a little more fancy, how about making melon slices wrapped in prosciutto for the fruit, and a caprese salad (alternating slices of fresh mozzarella, tomatoes, and basil leaves, drizzled with a reduced balsamic vinegar).


----------

